# Scrotal trauma, help!



## ualcpc

If anyone could possibly lend a hand it would be greatly appreciated! New to the Urology field. Have a Scrotal trauma: Did Scrotal exploration, debridement and excision of scrotal necrotic skin and closure of the scrotum, after tucking the testes back inside. I know there's a separate code for the exploration 55100, there's an 11004 for the debridement of the necrotic skin for the scrotal area and if I look in the back of the CPT under repair scrotum, it's giving me 55175 for scrotoplasty.  I don't feel this is correct.  Any takers on this one?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

I've been thinking about this.  11004 is for necrotizing fasciitis and includes debridement of the perineum.  If the patient does not have this, I might look at a complex wound closure codes?


----------



## ualcpc

*Scrotal trauma,help!*

Thanks for replying,it's appreciated! I did look at those codes, but let me reiterate my problem.  I'm not sure if I should be coding the repair for the scrotum(cpt code 55175), as the doctor's repairing a scrotal laceration after a traumatic injury. He was brought into the ER and it was decided that he needed surgery.  He had a 10cm laceration to the scrotum, after exploration,debridement and excision of necrotic or bluish skin from the scrotum and the testicle had to be pushed back in and the scrotum sutured.  When I look under repair scrotum in the back of the cpt book, I get cpt 55175(scrotoplasty). Or should I be using the exploration code as mentioned in my first post, a debridement and excision code and the closure of the wound cpt code together?

Is Scrotoplasty only a plastic surgery code, as this is what is making me nervus about using it? But again when I look up repair scrotum, this is the cpt code I get and I would think that would encompass everything that the surgeon did.  But I am new to this field, and I do feel the other three codes would cover what's being done as well. Want to make sure I code it properly...

(The Urologist is doing scrotal exploration,debridement and excision of the scrotal skin and closure of the scrotal skin by placing the testicle in the sac per the op report.)


----------



## kvangoor

I don't think 55175 would be appropriate based on the documentation you provided. The lay description of this code reads :
_ The physician repairs defects and developmental abnormalities of the scrotum by wound revisions or the creation and suturing of simple scrotal skin flaps in 55175. In 55180, the reconstruction is more complex and the physician uses free skin grafts, mesh grafts, and/or the extensive use of rotational pedicle grafts from adjacent skin. These flaps or grafts are separately reported_
I would use 11004 and a repair code.


----------



## ualcpc

Thanks for your help! I'm going to review the 11004cpt code for debridement and the repair codes. I did see this one.  As you can see in another reply, a fellow coder also suggested looking at complex repair codes, as well. I'll be reviewing the soap and applying the appropriate codes.
Again, thanks for your help and clarification on the 55175cpt, it's appreciated.


----------

